# Almost black & white, how do you make it?



## Kolander (Feb 9, 2012)

I mean in portraits above all, I'd like to get (with Photoshop) skins in that color similar to old steel -not exactly silver, but with a slight yellow reflection. Thanks!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

Could you post a link to a photo that depicts what you're referencing? We might be able to point you in a clearer direction.


----------



## Peano (Feb 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Could you post a link to a photo that depicts what you're referencing?



+1


----------



## Kolander (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you, but, then I can't post a picture directly? What does mean "You *may not* post attachments"? I've seen users with 15 posts that post pics :meh:


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Or just link if the image isn't yours.​


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, like Bossy said. Just grab the link and post that in a message. You aren't allowed to embed images that aren't yours, but links are okay.


----------



## Kolander (Feb 10, 2012)

OK, thank you. I'll look for something later, since my attempts are unsuccessful.


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2012)

Check out the 'Dragan Effect'.

Dragan effect - YouTube

Dragan effect - Bing


----------



## Kolander (Feb 11, 2012)

KmH said:


> Check out the 'Dragan Effect'. Dragan effect - YouTube Dragan effect - Bing


Thank you! I knew the Dragan thecnic, but it is not the appearence I am looking for. Anyway, I'll pay a visit.




Peano said:


> If you still can't post the image, email it to me and I'll post it for you. If you're not able to find an image that illustrates the effect you want, I can't help you with that, since I have no idea what it looks like. :er:


Thank you, I meant my attempts with my own pictures in Photoshop. I know how to post images, just thought I wasn't allowed. I'll show later something iin the style I want.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

Kolander said:


> I mean in portraits above all, I'd like to get (with Photoshop) skins in that color similar to old steel -not exactly silver, but with a slight yellow reflection. Thanks!



I wish I could see an example of what you are wanting to do.  These are bad examples of mine playing around in A mode, but are either one of these what you are trying to do?  Or are you referring to that vintage look that is popular now?  If you are trying to get the vintage look, a lot of people are using Lightroom to achieve that look.


----------

